# IMS Gaggia Integrated Shower Screen 54.7mm



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I was thinking of upgrading to the above shower screen on my classic ,has anyone done this and got an long term opinion ?

And If i fit it, will I have to check the pressure and re adjust the opv again

Thanks


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I fitted an IMS shower screen a few months ago and haven't had to adjust the OPV. The only thing I have noticed is that because it is a much finer screen I tend to backflush more and even take it off and give it a soak in Puly more than I did the original one to keep it free of gunk. Having said that maybe I should have back flushed more often anyway.

I mostly only use the naked portafilter and it definitely seems to produce a more even flow through, resulting in a more consistent tail as opposed to loads of separate drips. As for taste, well I'm the last person to ask because when it comes to picking out the nuances of flavours I don't know my ar** from my elbow.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Asgross, if you wanted a IMS screen, there wa a Group buy where I have 3 of these left so you could have it for a bit less than from the shop. Let me know if you are interested and I will ut it in for you in the main For Sale section.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

Yes I'm interested

have you only you got the screens left ?or also the brass shower plate also?

How much are they ?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

@Asgross, unfortunately it is just the screen as we had the main order delivered about a week ago.

The screen is £11.50 with 2nd class recorded delivery. Do you have access to the group buy section (I guess not as your post count is


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi ok I would like to buy the screen

I'm not sure how the group buy works

If you send me private message with payment details I'll transfer it and send my address if that's ok

Thanks


----------

